# My Husky Roborovski Hamster had babies!!



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

FINALLY managed to breed the little wotsits :censor: after *months* of waiting (about 18 of them lol) I have Husky Robo babies I can't wait to see them :whistling2:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

well unlike my other rodents (who will remain nameless :censor mummy rob hasn't eaten her babies........yet!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My one attempt at breeding hamsters way back in the 60s, my female had 3 babies (that I saw of course). When they were 1 week old she ate one and when they were just over 2 weeks old, she ate another, so I took the third out.

Unfortunately I put him in a thick cardboard box while I went to the pet shop to get a suitable cage and when I got back the baby had eaten its way out of the cardboard box and gone into my gerbils' cage and either Gerald or Jemima had killed it! :sad: I never attempted breeding hamsters again! Too sad!


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yikes faorag!

On a more positive note, congratulations! :2thumb:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

we have 5 and they're really pretty


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

NaomiR said:


> we have 5 and they're really pretty
> 
> image


:flrt: cuteness:flrt:


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

congratulations they look lovely :O)


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Aww! They really are pretty! In all honesty they're the prettiest I've seen. They're a nice shade of pink, the eyes aren't REALLY googly and the coat is just coming through, nice and shiney. Pretty little babies! Well done to you and to mummy! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Soooo cute!!


----------



## Luxy (Mar 31, 2010)

Look at them! Is there anything sweeter than a rodent baby? <3


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Luxy said:


> Look at them! Is there anything sweeter than a rodent baby? <3


erm......nope :whistling2:


----------



## gnj4eva (Jul 3, 2009)

ah cute


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

okay they just got cuter!!


----------



## SarahsFarm (May 10, 2010)

Omg they are absolutly adorable, i love the colour, congrats to you!!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

They're so cute :flrt: congrats to you and mum


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

They are gorgeous, congrats


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awww very scrummy babies:flrt:


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

Stunning little babies! As said before, absolutely love the colour!


----------

